# can't install xcode



## aredhel vlsi (Oct 6, 2011)

hello! 

I am trying to install Xcode but I come across a problem; I have downloaded the xcode package and drag it into applications. It is 3.2.6 package and I 've got Snow Leopard. I run the installer and at installation type level I find 4 fields. Essentials, System Tools, Unix Development, Documentation, MAC OS X 10.4 SDK. the System Tools, Unix Development, Documentation, are checked boxes, but the Essentials isn't it has a - symbol. Next , the location is "Developer", but the Action does not write "Install", while the other fields mention it. Next I can see the size. 

at the next stage , the installation is to be done in "Macintosh HD" and I put my admin password. 

Just then I get this message " The installation failed". "The installer can't locate the data it needs to install the software. Check your install media or internet connection and try again or contact the software manufacturer for assistance."

What am I doing wrong? Please help me!


----------

